# On the moors above Sheffield.



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Sometimes quite by accident it is possible to stumble upon a diamond in the rough, a gem in the most unlikely places.

I was that lucky man yesterday, a place out on the moors over the Yorkshire/Derbyshire boarders called "The Avid Farm Shop".

Easily accessible from Sheffield/ Huddersfield/ Holmfirth etc.

http://www.avidfarmshop.com/

A farm shop selling organic meat and veg with a small café section attached. The café has meals, snacks, cakes etc. both meaty and veggie, due to its relatively isolated location they catering for every type of customer.

A 2 group Fracino with a grinder from the same manufacture, they are using beans from Union with Grumpy Mule beans for sale in the shop section.

As both the SWMBO and me prefer milk based we ordered latte, double shot in a beaker (no fancy nancy bloody latte glasses, my pet hate), what a revelation, obviously dark roasted beans the chocolate flavour was massive. The milk steamed to a nice temperature without the slightest hint of burn giving the drink an incredibly long after taste.

I think it was Arnold Schwarzenegger who said "I'll be back".

Ian


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for that. Sounds like a place for me and the better half to go to next week


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Please post YOUR opinions on the place, I'll be interested.

Ian



working dog said:


> Thanks for that. Sounds like a place for me and the better half to go to next week


----------

